# Kennel Club Affixes.



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I really hate the way the KC will name a litter for a price and give it their current affix, as it makes it look like the breeder has an affix when in reality the 'breeders' couldn't be @rsed to name the pups themselves.  Of course we know that it's just a KC thing and there are all different breeds with the same affix but a buyer wouldn't necessarily know that unless they saw a copy of the BRS.

Just got my Spring BRS (working) and see so many people not bothering to name their litters and also that their dogs (Mals) parents have a KC affix themselves, thus proving they are all being bred by owners who can't be bothered to do things properly and of course on checking no health tests either. 

One person in the Sibe section has FIVE litters on the go and one very well respected Mal breeder has two litters registered (12 pups) and 18 pups transferred ownership. Is it really necessary to breed quite so much? and then say 'I only breed to keep one' :confused1: I mean really, who's fooling who?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I fail to see the problem in not buying a Kennel Name?

Just because people do not want to pay the KC for an affix and a maintenance fee does not ipso facto mean their breeding practices are of little worth.

There are PLENTY of breeders with kennel names who are puppy farmers.

Not having a kennel name does NOT prove "_they are all being bred by owners who can't be bothered to do things properly and of course on checking no health tests either_"

This statement is not only entirely fallacious, it demonstrates ignorance.

THere are many breeders in many breeds that several litters at once and if they all find kind, caring, forever homes what is the problem with this?

You really need to learn how to sift the wheat from the chaff!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry but I agree with Malmum if you cannot be bothered or do not want to register your own affix then why pay the kennel club to make one up for you :confused1:- By doing it properly and registering your own affix you are declaring ownership of your breeding - and don't forget the whole point of having a pedigree is so that we can trace a dogs lineage and therefore the likely quality and type of the dog we are buying and it gives us a pretty good idea of what these 'named' lines will produce when planning matings -for example you know the working GSD lines in detall and therefore when you see the affix Jotunheim you know the quality and type of dog you are likely to get but if you see the affix Kenxiam ( last years generic Kc affix ) you would have absoloutely no idea because loads of different breeds will be carrying the Kc's 'made up' affix 

to my mind there can really be only one reason to pay for this kind of generic name and that is to enhance your pups names on their pedigree so that they look better to any puppy buyers....for me a lack of a personal kennel name is a warning sign and I'd wonder about the rest of their breeding practices ..and I do not think the Kc should be offering this service !


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Bijou said:


> Sorry but I agree with Malmum if you cannot be bothered or do not want to register your own affix then why pay the kennel club to make one up for you :confused1:- By doing it properly and registering your own affix you are declaring ownership of your breeding - and don't forget the whole point of having a pedigree is so that we can trace a dogs lineage and therefore the likely quality and type of the dog we are buying and it gives us a pretty good idea of what these 'named' lines will produce when planning matings -for example you know the working GSD lines in detall and therefore when you see the affix Jotunheim you know the quality and type of dog you are likely to get but if you see the affix Kenxiam ( last years generic Kc affix ) you would have absoloutely no idea because loads of different breeds will be carrying the Kc's 'made up' affix
> 
> to my mind there can really be only one reason to pay for this kind of generic name and that is to enhance your pups names on their pedigree so that they look better to any puppy buyers....for me a lack of a personal kennel name is a warning sign and I'd wonder about the rest of their breeding practices ..and I do not think the Kc should be offering this service !


There is nothing "improper" about registering your dog with the KC with or without an affix.

If there were, I am sure the KC would DEMAND that ALL dogs which were bred had one, but they do not.

Just because you do not have a kennel name, does not mean your dogs do not have a pedigree does it! 

Really I am surprised at such a statement from you!

You can trace a dog's breeding with or without your own kennel name and there have been several Champions made up with a KC affix that appear in very illustrious pedigrees of very reputable breeders. 

Let us not confuse *pedigrees *with *KC names *or *KC registrations*, the three are ENTIRELY discrete issues!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

> If there were, I am sure the KC would DEMAND that ALL dogs which were bred had one, but they do not.


...ah the innocence of youth  ..... given that the Kc will register from the worst kind of bulk breeding puppy farmer as long as they pay the fee why one earth would you think they would refuse to register from breeders who do not have their own affix ?...despite the clarion call of " health above all else" it's profits that REALLY float the KC's boat otherwise they'd make the requirements of their own ABS mandatory before registration


----------

